

New Facebook SDK for PHP - gfosco
https://github.com/facebook/facebook-php-sdk-v4

======
gfosco
I know PHP isn't a favorite around here, but it still accounts for (what was
recently) a majority of all web apps that use Facebook. We built a more modern
implementation, using newer language features, and have big plans for it.

